

154 websites that store your password in plain text - ubershmekel
http://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/hy1n9/154_websites_that_store_your_password_in_plain/

======
mattsidesinger
It would make for an interesting Firefox/Chrome plug-in. When you visit a
site, have a indicator of some sort that warns that the site _may_not_ encrypt
your password. Although, this could become obnoxious and there is no way good
way to verify this.

------
jbhelms
Just because a website can email you your password doesn't mean they store
them in plain text. They can store them in a reversible encryption scheme like
rijndael.

~~~
gregatragenet
If a hacker can steal your user database they as-likely-as-not have access to
your reversible encryption keys.

On top of that it's bad form to mail a user their plaintext password back to
them.. I don't need my password crossing third-party networks and SMTP servers
in plaintext.

